

Facebook just got better with Github code commits in the open graph - chapel
http://gklst.tumblr.com/post/25203064955/facebook-gets-better-for-developers-geeklist-announces

======
seanschade
I am really enjoying Geekli.st! Not only can I keep up on the latest and
greatest technologies, but I can follow along with the prime thought leaders
of said technologies. Seeing how they integrated Github with Facebook's social
graph makes it even more amazing.

